# Haunted TV track



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's a movie I made to play on my "Haunted TV". I've recorded the 9min 30 sec track to VHS 12 times so it fills a full VHS tape and will repeat itself without my involvement, I only have to rewind the tape every 2 hours.

I bought an old TV and VHS player combo from my local thrift store (DI) for $20. The TV will be located in my garage tilted at an old angle to give the impression of being just an old caste-aside TV set. It will also have black light blood all over it so it glows red under a black light, which I will have in the garage to illuminate the TV itself, a ghost, and a blood covered refrigerator.

The "trapped little girl's" voice is my 16 year-old daughter, Missy, and I think she adds a very spooky feel to the tape, and a nice sound track for the haunted garage itself.

It's 8.5 meg&#8230;.

http://www.warthogpen.com/halloween_files/halloween2006_files/halloween_video_small.wmv


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW pretty freaky i like it


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Very nice. I made a "satanic static" video for last years haunt (but ended up not using it for anything). I'll probably submit it to Propmaster for this years DVD set...


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I like it. What program did you use to create the video?


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> Wow, I like it. What program did you use to create the video?


Just used Windows Movie maker, simple program but it gets the job done.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

lord_tici_taci said:


> Very nice. I made a "satanic static" video for last years haunt (but ended up not using it for anything). I'll probably submit it to Propmaster for this years DVD set...


I would love to see this, could you possibly post it?


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be up for the Satanic Static vid as well, please. It might work with my futuristic / HG Wells / Orson Wells / Space Alien Area 51 theme (yeah, I know I'm confusing my genres here!)


----------

